# Two quick Kindle Fire HD questions



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

So there are two requirements I have to have:

1) Can I add iTunes to it? I would imagine this is completely impossible, but I really want the device to be able to play all my 'tunes.

2) I checked the FAQ and it's for the older model -- just curious as to if all sizes of this model (I am interested in the smallest) support a bluetooth keyboard.

Thanks a mil!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't know about iTunes as I don't use it, but the models labeled HD support bluetooth.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

You can't download iTunes onto the Kindle Fire HD but you can convert your iTunes library to the Amazon MP3 cloud easily (see link below). I don't know how much music you have in iTunes but Amazon gives you 5GB of free cloud storage for items not purchased through them, after that you have to purchase more space.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=200593730#upload


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

I was able to send most of my music (I have 3 teenagers who buy alot of tunes) to the cloud and can access it from my Kindle Fire HD


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmmm, the sepia option sounds worth checking out. But I can't remember where I saw that option!

Never mind. I found it!


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Can you convert Itunes movies over to Amazon


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks, guys.

kindlegrl81, I think the Amazon cloud player is *almost* there, since it supports aac files. But I'd rather not use a completely separate player. I want iTunes because it preserves my podcasts, playlists, etc.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

wavesprite said:


> Can you convert Itunes movies over to Amazon


Purchased ones? No, they are tied to the Ape store for DRM the movie studios insist upon. Just like movies you buy on amazon don't go into iTunes.

Ones that you rip yourself and have added to iTunes- yes those can go to amazon (I think?) or direct to the fire.

We use handbrake to rip the DVDs.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Jonathan C. Gillespie said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> kindlegrl81, I think the Amazon cloud player is *almost* there, since it supports aac files. But I'd rather not use a completely separate player. I want iTunes because it preserves my podcasts, playlists, etc.


I'm looking at an app called DoubleTwist that seems to sync itunes to android, but I don't know if it works on Fire.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jonathan C. Gillespie said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> kindlegrl81, I think the Amazon cloud player is *almost* there, since it supports aac files. But I'd rather not use a completely separate player. I want iTunes because it preserves my podcasts, playlists, etc.


When I imported my iTunes music into Amazon cloud player it imported the playlists as well.

iTunes allows you to import songs purchased on Amazon into iTunes, so I usually will check which company has the song/album I want for cheaper and buy it there and then movie it over to the other so it is in both places.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Jonathan C. Gillespie said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> kindlegrl81, I think the Amazon cloud player is *almost* there, since it supports aac files. But I'd rather not use a completely separate player. I want iTunes because it preserves my podcasts, playlists, etc.


The Amazon Cloud did preserve my iTunes playlists - I can't speak to podcasts because I've never sent any to the Amazon Cloud.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

durphy said:


> I'm looking at an app called DoubleTwist that seems to sync itunes to android, but I don't know if it works on Fire.


Not sure if it works on the Fire, but I use DoubleTwist to get my music on my Galaxy Player. It's not a direct from iTunes thing, though, unless I'm missing something. I import my iTunes stuff into DoubleTwist on my PC (easy), then from DoubleTwist on PC to DoubleTwist on my Android.


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

kindlegrl81 said:


> When I imported my iTunes music into Amazon cloud player it imported the playlists as well.
> 
> iTunes allows you to import songs purchased on Amazon into iTunes, so I usually will check which company has the song/album I want for cheaper and buy it there and then movie it over to the other so it is in both places.


AH. Thank you, noted.


----------



## Allen_Dusk (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm glad somebody posted this question. This was the one thing keeping me from investing in a Kindle Fire.


----------

